# 500 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για εξοπλιστικά σε καιρό κρίσης



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Προτιμώ τα ψεματάκια του για λογαριασμούς ξενοδοχείων από τις γκάφες του για Κούγκια και τις παραγγελίες μισού δισεκατομμυρίου για να φτιαχτούν σαπάκια. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τον πληρώσουμε να μείνει έξω.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Προτιμώ τα ψεματάκια του για λογαριασμούς ξενοδοχείων από τις γκάφες του για Κούγκια και τις παραγγελίες μισού δισεκατομμυρίου για να φτιαχτούν σαπάκια. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τον πληρώσουμε να μείνει έξω.



Εγώ πάλι προτιμώ για όλα αυτά να υπάρχουν αξιόπιστες πηγές, όχι το Πρώτο Θέμα. Ποιο μισό δισεκατομμύριο; Δείξτε μου στην εκτέλεση προϋπολογισμού το ποσό κατά έτος, την διάρκεια της σύμβασης σε έτη και την ημερομηνία υπογραφής της σύμβασης. Μετά θα βγω να κράξω κι εγώ τον Καμμένο αν είναι όπως τα λέτε. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν βρίσκονται αλλού εν ενεργεία αεροπλάνα αυτού του τύπου και πόσο πληρώνεται η συντήρησή τους από τα άλλα κράτη. Μετά πείτε για σαπάκια και τα λοιπά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι γι' αυτό ξεδόντιασαν τη Διαύγεια, για να μην υπάρχουν στοιχεία που θα έπειθαν τους δύσπιστους. Οπότε, οι δύσπιστοι θα προτιμούν να πιστεύουν ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, ακόμα κι αν το γράψουν όλες οι εφημερίδες και το πουν όλα τα κανάλια, και η ίδια η κυβέρνηση με non-paper. 

Εμείς οι εύπιστοι απλώς θα συνεχίσουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι ο Καμμένος υπέγραψε σύμβαση μισού δισεκατομμυρίου για τα σαπάκια, και πως ακόμα και η ίδια η Λόκχιντ απεφάνθη ότι είναι λάθος να δοθούν αυτά τα χρήματα για τέτοια δουλειά. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μάλλον τον αδικούμε τον καημένο, αφού η μέχρι τώρα πολιτεία του δείχνει άνθρωπο που ποτέ δεν θα έκανε μια ανέντιμη πράξη στη ζωή του.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ποιο μισό δισεκατομμύριο; Δείξτε μου στην εκτέλεση προϋπολογισμού το ποσό κατά έτος, την διάρκεια της σύμβασης σε έτη και την ημερομηνία υπογραφής της σύμβασης.


To εκτιμώμενο (κόστος είναι πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια δολάρια και ο χρόνος υλοποίησης της σύμβασης είναι εφτά έτη: http://www.dsca.mil/sites/default/files/mas/greece_14-47.pdf Λογικά λόγω FMS η προκαταβολή θα είναι μικρότερη απ' ό,τι σε DCS. Το πραγματικό κόστος θα το μάθουμε τη στιγμή του τελικού LOA, όχι του αρχικού· πάντως σε μια μείζονα αναβάθμιση, όπως αυτή, οι προβλέψεις για το τελικό κόστος είναι πολύ δύσκολες. Δεν είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται χρηματοδότηση μέσω FMFP, οπότε τον λογαριασμό που θα προκύψει θα πρέπει να τον πληρώσουμε στο ακέραιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι, από τα *αληθινά διαθέσιμα στοιχεία* που έχουμε, βλέπω ένα πρόγραμμα που θα στοιχίσει περίπου 350 εκατομμύρια (δολάρια, όχι ευρώ, και κατόπιν της έκπτωσης που υπολογίζει το ΥΠΕΘΑ), μια σύμβαση που δεν υπογράφηκε με πρωτοβουλία του ΥΠΕΘΑ, αλλά κατόπιν αίτησης από το πολεμικό ναυτικό, του οποίου την άποψη συμβουλεύτηκε το υπουργείο, μια σύμβαση με την οποία είχαν συμφωνήσει και οι δυο τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις και υπογράφηκε από τον Σαμαρά, τον Βενιζέλο, τον Δένδια, τον Χαρδούβελη, τον Αβραμόπουλο, τον Μητσοτάκη (Κυριάκο), τον Μανιάτη, τον Ντινόπουλο, τον Κικίλια, τον Βαρβιτσιώτη και τον Σταμάτη.

Τέλος, όποιος ξέρει πέντε πράγματα από επιχειρησιακά, ξέρει ότι δεν πετάμε εξοπλισμό επειδή έχει παλιώσει. Όλες μα όλες οι χώρες του κόσμου, ακόμα και η Αμερική που έχει την τελευταία λέξη της στρατιωτικής τεχνολογίας, αναβαθμίζουν και συντηρούν οχήματα (και ιδίως αεροπλάνα) για τα οποία υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά, εξοπλισμός και εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό. Όχι μόνο κοστίζει σημαντικά λιγότερο από αγορά νέων οχημάτων, αλλά είναι και πολύ πιο πρακτικό σε επιχειρησιακούς όρους, λόγω θεμάτων παραλαβής, χρόνου εκπαίδευσης και διαθεσιμότητας.

Όποιος θεωρεί ότι υπερβάλλω, ας ρίξει μια ματιά στις περσινές ειδήσεις για την αναβάθμιση των B-52Η που έχει η Αμερική στην διάθεσή της από το 1960-1962 (χρονιές κατά τις οποίες κατασκευάστηκαν όλα αυτά τα αεροπλάνα που βρίσκονται ακόμα εν ενεργεία).

"Εσείς οι υπόλοιποι" μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε να πιστεύετε σε "Hellenic Quest" και να μεταφέρετε άκριτα ό,τι διαβάζετε σε ελληνικά μέσα παραπληροφόρησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Zazula said:


> To εκτιμώμενο (κόστος είναι πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια δολάρια και ο χρόνος υλοποίησης της σύμβασης είναι εφτά έτη: http://www.dsca.mil/sites/default/files/mas/greece_14-47.pdf Λογικά λόγω FMS η προκαταβολή θα είναι μικρότερη απ' ό,τι σε DCS. Το πραγματικό κόστος θα το μάθουμε τη στιγμή του τελικού LOA, όχι του αρχικού· πάντως σε μια μείζονα αναβάθμιση, όπως αυτή, οι προβλέψεις για το τελικό κόστος είναι πολύ δύσκολες. Δεν είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται χρηματοδότηση μέσω FMFP, οπότε τον λογαριασμό που θα προκύψει θα πρέπει να τον πληρώσουμε στο ακέραιο.



Στις προβλέψεις για το κόστος συμφωνώ, αλλά η κυβέρνηση αποβλέπει σε έκπτωση, που δεν είναι σπάνια για αναβαθμίσεις αυτής της κλίμακας, και φυσικά δεν είναι ποσό που δώσαμε ακόμα ούτε ποσό που δίνεται προκαταβολικά και σε μια δόση. Για το ετήσιο κόστος δεν βλέπω να γίνεται λόγος στα μέσα παραπληροφόρησης που το αναφέρουν, μόνο για το συνολικό ποσό, που δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι είτε τα δώσαμε όλα ήδη είτε θα τα δώσουμε όλα φέτος.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2015)

Ναι ρε Ελληγενή, μόνο εσύ έχεις δει το φως το αληθινό, έλαβες πνεύμα επουράνιο. Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι ηλίθιοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Δεν είπα τίποτα τέτοιο. Λέω να μην ξεχνάμε την κριτική σκέψη και την επαλήθευση όταν το θέμα ξεφεύγει από το επιστημονικό μας πεδίο.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Λέω να μην ξεχνάμε την κριτική σκέψη και την επαλήθευση όταν το θέμα ξεφεύγει από το επιστημονικό μας πεδίο.


Για τα «σαπάκια» δεν αποκλείω να έχω πέσει θύμα της αντιπολιτευτικής διαμάχης που συνοδεύει κάθε τέτοια μικρή ή μεγάλη αγορά. Το Πρώτο Θέμα δεν έχω χρόνο να το διαβάζω, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα φαίνεται ότι αντέδρασαν και κυβερνητικοί βουλευτές. Αν δόθηκαν οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις και τακτοποιήθηκε το ζήτημα και με την αντιπολίτευση, χαίρομαι που το μαθαίνω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συμπαθήσω τον συγκεκριμένο εταίρο της κυβέρνησης. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μένω σ’ αυτό που έγραψα, ότι θα τον κρίνω από τα μεγάλα κι ας μένει όπου θέλει στα ταξίδια του.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, όποιος ξέρει πέντε πράγματα από επιχειρησιακά, ξέρει ότι δεν πετάμε εξοπλισμό επειδή έχει παλιώσει.


Το κάναμε, πάντως, με τα Α-7Ε Corsair — κι ήταν εγκληματικό· χάσαμε α/φος με επιχειρησιακές δυνατότητες που ούτε έχουμε ούτε μπορούμε να τις αντικαταστήσουμε. Το είχαμε κάνει, πάλι βιαστικά, με τα F/NF-5A — ξεμένοντας από fighter lead-in trainer. Το είχαμε κάνει, πάλι χωρίς κάποιο πλάνο στον νου μας, με τα F-1CG — και μετά ψάχναμε κατόπιν εορτής πού να τα πουλήσουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Για τα «σαπάκια» δεν αποκλείω να έχω πέσει θύμα της αντιπολιτευτικής διαμάχης που συνοδεύει κάθε τέτοια μικρή ή μεγάλη αγορά. Το Πρώτο Θέμα δεν έχω χρόνο να το διαβάζω, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα φαίνεται ότι αντέδρασαν και κυβερνητικοί βουλευτές. Αν δόθηκαν οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις και τακτοποιήθηκε το ζήτημα και με την αντιπολίτευση, χαίρομαι που το μαθαίνω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συμπαθήσω τον συγκεκριμένο εταίρο της κυβέρνησης. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μένω σ’ αυτό που έγραψα, ότι θα τον κρίνω από τα μεγάλα κι ας μένει όπου θέλει στα ταξίδια του.



Ούτε εγώ τρέφω ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τον Καμμένο και τους ψεκασμένους του, απλά με ενοχλεί η αντιπολιτευτική τάση που επικρατεί απέναντί του. Πάντως όποιος θέλει μπορεί να διαβάσει τα σχετικά πρακτικά της βουλής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο Καμμένος απάντησε τουλάχιστον δυο φορές σε επίκαιρες ερωτήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και κατέθεσε τα σχετικά έγγραφα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> η επισκευή άχρηστων αεροπλάνων με κόστος 500 εκατομμύρια



Καλά λέει ο Σαραντάκος για την λερναιότητα των μύθων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2015)

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι, ελπίζω, Helle, ότι το #58 είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική παρέμβαση του τρόλου: ότι σε μια σοβαρή συζήτηση θα βρει μια παρωνυχίδα ή ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος για να εκτρέψει, να φτηνύνει και να υπονομεύσει τη συζήτηση. Μην προσπαθείς τόσο πολύ να παγιώσεις την εντύπωση που έχουν δημιουργήσει κάποιοι για τις παρεμβάσεις σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Αποφασίστε τι είναι εκτροπή της συζήτησης και τι πάσα. Αυτό δεν είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος ή ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια. Είναι η επιμονή στην διάδοση μιας λανθασμένης πληροφορίας σε πολλαπλά επίπεδα. Εξηγήθηκε ότι δεν ξέρουμε ποιο είναι το τελικό ποσό και αυτό το 500 είναι νούμερο που χρησιμοποιείται για φθηνό εντυπωσιασμό. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το τελικό ποσό θα είναι μικρότερο, μιλάμε για μια διαδικασία συντήρησης που κρατάει χρόνια και τα αεροπλάνα αυτά δεν είναι καθόλου άχρηστα.

Κατά τα άλλα μπορείς να διατηρείς την άποψή σου για το τι είναι "χαρακτηριστική παρέμβαση τρολ". Δικαίωμα του καθενός να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει, αλλά δεν το κάνει αυτό παγκόσμια αλήθεια. Όταν για να υποστηρίξεις αυτό που λες σε μια σοβαρή συζήτηση, όπως λες, βρίσκεις αναγκαίο να επαναλάβεις κάτι που δεν είναι αλήθεια, σπουδαία συζήτηση κάνεις.

Αλλά είπαμε. Τι ξέρω κι εγώ; Ένα τρολ με χαμηλό δείκτη νοημοσύνης είμαι. Μην παρασύρεστε. Συνεχίστε την σοβαρή συζήτηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Έλα, Ελληγενή, άσε το τσιγγάνικο βιολί που παίζει σπαραχτικά στο βάθος και γράψε ό,τι θέλεις για την, όπως λες, «λανθασμένη» πληροφορία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Όχι, έγραψα αρκετά λεπτομερώς ό,τι ήθελα να γράψω, τα πρακτικά της βουλής είναι διαθέσιμα στους πάντες και μπορούν να τα συμβουλευτούν, αν θέλουν να έχουν τις σωστές πληροφορίες και να μην ωρύονται για πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν.

Insignificant troll out.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

Αντέγραψα εδώ και τα ποστ της παλιότερης συζήτησης, ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να επαναλάβω αυτά του #4.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος ή ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια. Είναι η επιμονή στην διάδοση μιας λανθασμένης πληροφορίας σε πολλαπλά επίπεδα.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Έλλη εδώ - δεν είναι κακό να διορθώνουμε ένα λάθος επιχείρημα σε μια συζήτηση. Νομίζω ότι πιο πολύ ενόχλησε το ύφος της διόρθωσης (αν είχε ασχοληθεί π.χ. έστω και ελάχιστα με το κύριο θέμα της συζήτησης, θα είχε αντιμετωπιστεί πολύ πιο θετικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Χαρβ, το σωστό σε μια συζήτηση όπως αυτές που προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε στη Λέξι είναι να φέρνουμε τουλάχιστον συνδέσμους που στηρίζουν τα επιχειρήματά μας, όχι να πετάμε ένα «ψάξτε βρείτε το» όπως κάνει συνήθως ο Χέλλε (λες και μας πληρώνει κανένας να ψάχνουμε τα τεκμήρια της άλλης άποψης για να καταρρίψουμε). Όποιος ισχυρίζεται κάτι, έχει και το βάρος να προσκομίζει τεκμήρια -- εδώ τα αναφερόμενα πρακτικά της Βουλής.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 18, 2015)

Προφανώς έχεις δίκιο, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η συζήτηση αυτή έχει ήδη γίνει (σε αυτό το νήμα) και μάλιστα είναι πρόσφατη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Δόκτορα, παράθεσα όλες τις απαραίτητες -σημαντικές- πληροφορίες που μπορεί κανείς να βρει στα πρακτικά. Είπα ότι αν θέλει κανείς μπορεί να τα δει και ο ίδιος, προφανώς. Ίσως έπρεπε να βάλω και τα ανάλογα links των συγκεκριμένων πρακτικών, αλλά δεν το σκέφτηκα γιατί είναι αναζήτηση 10 δευτερολέπτων.

Η συνήθης πρακτική μου δεν είναι αυτή. Συνήθως φέρνω links και έτοιμους πίνακες.

Α, ναι, το ύφος μου εμφανώς είναι απότομο και θυμωμένο, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς δεν είναι αδικαιολόγητο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Όπου και πάλι προτιμάς αντί να βάλεις τον σύνδεσμο επενδύοντας δέκα δευτερόλεπτα να γράψεις κάτι οργισμένο --επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνεις καν γιατί θυμώνουν οι άλλοι με την τακτική σου να μη συζητάς συγκροτημένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Ωραία. Δηλώνω λοιπόν ότι δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο να ασχολούμαι με απαντήσεις και επιθέσεις σε πέντε μέτωπα από πέντε άτομα, αλλά θέλω να έχω την δυνατότητα να κάνω μικρά σχόλια χωρίς να μου την πέφτουν και οι πέντε (ή όσοι είναι, τέλος πάντων). Το "οργισμένο" στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ που το είδες;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Όταν απαξιώνεις μονοκοντυλιά κάτι που σου λέει κάποιος άλλος χωρίς να φέρνεις στοιχεία αλλά λέγοντας «υπάρχουν, ψάξτε τα», μην περιμένεις από τους άλλους να είναι Βούδες και να μην εκνευρίζονται επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις σοβαρή συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> χωρίς να μου την πέφτουν και οι πέντε (ή όσοι είναι, τέλος πάντων)


Πάντως το δικό μου #4 τεκμηριώνει αυτό που υποστηρίζεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, ναι, το ύφος μου εμφανώς είναι απότομο και θυμωμένο, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς δεν είναι αδικαιολόγητο.





Hellegennes said:


> Το "οργισμένο" στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ που το είδες;


Εκεί το είδα.




Hellegennes said:


> Ωραία. Δηλώνω λοιπόν ότι δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο να ασχολούμαι με απαντήσεις και επιθέσεις σε πέντε μέτωπα από πέντε άτομα, αλλά θέλω να έχω την δυνατότητα να κάνω μικρά σχόλια χωρίς να μου την πέφτουν και οι πέντε (ή όσοι είναι, τέλος πάντων).


Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς θέλεις; Να σου απαντάει το πορτ παρόλ της Λεξιλογίας; Και ποιος ή τι σε αναγκάζει να απαντάς στον έναν ή και στους πέντε ή τους όσους (πέρα από την ανάγκη να επιβεβαιώσεις ότι το σχόλιό σου στέκει);

Και ειλικρινά, αν δεν γράφεις τίποτε τραβηγμένο λάθος, δεν είναι τίποτε πιο εύκολο σε όλους μας από το να σε αγνοούμε αντί (κάποιοι από εμάς, τουλάχιστον) να ασχολούνται να σου παρουσιάσουν αντίλογο, καμιά φορά ιδιαίτερα εκτενή. Αφού το επιθυμείς όμως, από σήμερα ευχαρίστως δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 18, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Υποθέτω ότι γι' αυτό ξεδόντιασαν τη Διαύγεια, για να μην υπάρχουν στοιχεία που θα έπειθαν τους δύσπιστους.


Ας το παίξω κι εγώ πνεύμα αντιλογίας. Διάβασε κανείς προσεκτικά ολόκληρη την είδηση; Νομίζω είναι φανερό (πόσο μάλλον αν ξέρει κάποιος τι λαβύρινθος πρόσθετης χαρτούρας και γραφειοκρατίας _προστέθηκε_ με τη Διαύγεια) ότι το περιώνυμο _ξεδόντιασμά_ της είναι, όπως λέμε, greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως το δικό μου #4 τεκμηριώνει αυτό που υποστηρίζεις.



Δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα. Δεν μου την έχεις πέσει καθόλου. Δεν σε συμπεριλαμβάνω όταν λέω για πέντε άτομα (που δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκην πέντε).

Παλ, δεν είναι έτσι. Έχω καταθέσει τα ίδια τα στοιχεία, τα ίδια τα επιχειρήματα. Αν θέλεις να ελέγξεις την αλήθεια τους, δεν είναι τίποτα μυστικά έγγραφα. Αυτήν την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω συνδέσμους για τεχνικούς λόγους, από εδώ που βρίσκομαι. Μπορείς όμως πολύ εύκολα να ελέγξεις αυτά που λέω στο #5.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Ωστόσο, επειδή η Διαύγεια είναι από τα θετικά που υπήρχαν ως τώρα, αν προστέθηκε χαρτούρα και γραφειοκρατία θα έπρεπε να εστιάσει η κυβέρνηση στο να αφαιρεθεί αυτή με σκοπό την απόλυτη διαφάνεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εκεί το είδα.



Αναφερόμουν σε προηγούμενα ποστ. Μην διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα.



drsiebenmal said:


> Και ειλικρινά, αν δεν γράφεις τίποτε τραβηγμένο λάθος, δεν είναι τίποτε πιο εύκολο σε όλους μας από το να σε αγνοούμε αντί (κάποιοι από εμάς, τουλάχιστον) να ασχολούνται να σου παρουσιάσουν αντίλογο, καμιά φορά ιδιαίτερα εκτενή. Αφού το επιθυμείς όμως, από σήμερα ευχαρίστως δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά.



Δεν επιθυμώ τίποτα. Η απάντηση ή μη είναι επιλογή του καθενός. Κι εγώ έχω απαντήσει εκτενώς για να έρθει κάποιος από κάτω και να το "διαγράψει" με μια απαξιωτική ατάκα. Αυτό που δεν είναι επιλογή είναι ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Μπορείς να μην μου απαντήσεις αν δεν έχεις διάθεση ή χρόνο ή ό,τι.

Επιπροσθέτως, αν απαιτούσα κι εγώ συνδέσμους για τα πάντα, θα την έλεγα φέρ' ειπείν στην Αλεξάνδρα και στην Παλ που μιλάνε συνέχεια για ελλείμματα και θα περίμενα -με θυμωμένο και προσβλητικό ύφος- τα στοιχεία που δείχνουν τα ελλείμματά μας που είναι τάχα μου το τωρινό μας πρόβλημα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, επειδή η Διαύγεια είναι από τα θετικά που υπήρχαν ως τώρα, αν προστέθηκε χαρτούρα και γραφειοκρατία θα έπρεπε να εστιάσει η κυβέρνηση στο να αφαιρεθεί αυτή με σκοπό την απόλυτη διαφάνεια.



Όπως και νάχει, νομίζω ότι μόνο με πολλή καλή (ή μάλλον...) θέληση μπορεί να πει κανείς _ξεδόντιασμα της Διαύγειας_ την απόφαση ότι "συγκεκριμένες πράξεις που εκδίδονται την 31.12. κάθε χρόνου, ισχύουν από τότε που εκδίδονται και όχι από το χρόνο που δημοσιεύονται".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Όπως και νάχει, νομίζω ότι μόνο με πολλή καλή (ή μάλλον...) θέληση μπορεί να πει κανείς _ξεδόντιασμα της Διαύγειας_ την απόφαση ότι "συγκεκριμένες πράξεις που εκδίδονται την 31.12. κάθε χρόνου, ισχύουν από τότε που εκδίδονται και όχι από το χρόνο που δημοσιεύονται".



Εγώ πάλι, από αυτό που διαβάζω, καταλαβαίνω ότι οι πράξεις που εκδίδονται την 31.12 (παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς, όπου ως γνωστόν το Δημόσιο λειτουργεί με τρελούς ρυθμούς και μπορεί να είναι από αποφάσεις ξεχασμένες στο συρτάρι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει περισσέψει ή γίνεται ενδεχομένως με διάθεση αρπαχτής) ισχύουν αμέσως και επομένως δημιουργείται τετελεσμένο στο οποίο δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αποτρεπτικά η ανάρτηση στη Διαφάνεια. Προφανώς δεν είναι κατάργηση της Διαφάνειας, αλλά μεγάλο παραθύρι δεν μπορείς να μην το πεις. 

Επί της ουσίας, θα ήθελα να καταλάβω ποια είναι η πρακτική σκοπιμότητα να μην αναρτηθούν π.χ. οι αποφάσεις στις 2.1 ή (στην περίπτωση που πρέπει να κλείσουν κάποιοι λογαριασμοί ή τρέχουν προθεσμίες, να μην αναρτώνται στο χρονικό διάστημα που θα επέτρεπε στη Διαφάνεια να λειτουργήσει αποτρεπτικά.)

Να το πω και αλλιώς. Ας μάθουμε κάποτε επιτέλους ότι αν για κάποια δαπάνη προβλέπεται π.χ. ανάρτηση στη Διαφάνεια π.χ. δέκα μέρες νωρίτερα από την εφαρμογή της ότι η προθεσμία λήψης της απόφασης είναι αυτή που ορίζεται ώστε να προλάβει την ανάρτηση.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Μπορώ να ρωτήσω τους λογιστές του ιδρύματός μου αλλά όχι σήμερα. Ξέρω ότι η ανάρτηση στη Διαύγεια απαιτεί πολλή χαρτούρα και ένα σωρό υπογραφές ανώτατων στελεχών που μπορεί να μην είναι πάντα διαθέσιμες όταν υπάρχει βιασύνη, και ξέρω ότι για ένα λογιστήριο του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα έχει μεγάλη σημασία το κλείσιμο του οικονομικού έτους. Με το φτωχό μου μυαλό, πάντως, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότερο τετελεσμένο από τη δημοσίευση, αφού ό,τι αναρτείται ισχύει. Αν προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις, η απόφαση μπορεί να ανακληθεί με άλλη απόφαση, άσχετα με το αν έχει αρχίσει να ισχύει μόλις ή πριν από μια βδομάδα ξερωγώ.

Επιμένω ότι για τη συγκεκριμένη απόφαση (που αφορά _μία_ ημέρα του έτους! που αν είναι φωτογραφική αφορά πράξεις της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης!! εκτός αν προβλέπουν κάποια φοβερή παρανομία στο τέλος Δεκεμβρίου 2015!!!) είναι gross exaggeration να μιλάμε για _ξεδόντιασμα_--ακόμα και για _μεγάλο παραθύρι_, με όλο το σεβασμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Θα σου ήμουν ειλικρινά υπόχρεος όμως αν μάθαινες από μεγάλο δημόσιο λογιστήριο τα πρακτικά ντεσού της απόφασης (και δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε προσπάθεια κάλυψης κυβερνητικής δαπάνης εκ των υστέρων· άλλωστε, η Διαύγεια δεν αφορά μόνο κυβερνητικές αποφάσεις, αλλά και αυτοδιοικητικές, ακαδημαϊκές όπως είπες, ακόμη και εποπτευόμενων ΝΠΙΔ -- ακόμη και στην αθλητική ομοσπονδία όπου έχω κάποια εμπλοκή αναρτούμε την απόφαση για την έγκριση των εισιτηρίων του κλητήρα π.χ., όμως δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να αναρτήσουμε κάτι 31.12 --είμαστε και οικονομικά πολύ μικρή πια αθλητική ομοσπονδία).

(Και συγγνώμη, αλλά η απόφαση λέει για κάθε 31.12, όχι μόνο για του 2015...)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Λοιπόν, μόλις τώρα πήγα και ρώτησα, και η απάντηση του λογιστή μας επιβεβαιώνει αυτό ακριβώς που έγραψα: για τα λογιστήρια η 31η Δεκεμβρίου είναι η μεγαλύτερη μέρα του χρόνου και είναι απολύτως πρακτικοί οι λόγοι της απόφασης, θα ήταν δηλαδή μια πρόταση που θα έκανε κι ο ίδιος με την εμπειρία του από πέντε (αν μετράω καλά) χρόνια Διαύγειας. Μου είπε κι άλλες λεπτομέρειες, αλλά επειδή είμαι λίγο χοντροκέφαλος στα λογιστικά δεν τις θυμάμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Λοιπόν, μόλις τώρα πήγα και ρώτησα, και η απάντηση του λογιστή μας επιβεβαιώνει αυτό ακριβώς που έγραψα: για τα λογιστήρια η 31η Δεκεμβρίου είναι η μεγαλύτερη μέρα του χρόνου και είναι απολύτως πρακτικοί οι λόγοι της απόφασης


Μα είναι γνωστό ότι τα λογιστήρια συγκεντρώνουν τιμολόγια κομμένα ακόμη και δέκα μέρες μετά με ημερομηνία 31.12.

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ πάντως. Δέχομαι λοιπόν ότι είναι άλλη μια περίπτωση που έχει σχέση με την πατροπαράδοτη αγάπη (όλων) μας να κάνουμε τα πάντα τελευταία στιγμή και θα περιμένω αναγκαστικά να δούμε πώς θα λειτουργήσει.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Ναι αλλά (αν κατάλαβα καλά) 31.12 πρέπει να κλείσει το λογιστικό έτος, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Και δεν είναι αναγκαστικά τιμολόγια της τελευταίας στιγμής, π.χ. μια υπηρεσία κούριερ σου βγάζει τα τιμολόγιά της κάθε τέλος του μήνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα με το κλείσιμο του έτους, απλώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να αναρτηθούν αποφάσεις στις 31.12 και όχι νωρίτερα (δηλαδή, καταλαβαίνω: π.χ., ανακαλύπτουμε ή «ανακαλύπτουμε» στις 5.1 ότι ξεχάσαμε να περάσουμε σε κάποια πρακτικά την τάδε απόφαση. Έχουμε ένα πρακτικό νόμιμα ανοικτό επί κάποιες μέρες μέχρι την επικύρωσή του, με ημερομηνία 31.12, το περνάμε εκεί και το ανεβάζουμε μετά στη Διαφάνεια.)

Αλλά ξαναλέω: δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να εκτιμήσω τις πρακτικές συνέπειες και το αν ανοίγει παράθυρο ή όχι. Θα δείξει.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Μα αν καταλαβαίνω καλά εγώ, ακριβώς αυτό λέει η τροπολογία, ότι αποφάσεις που για λογιστικούς λόγους (κλείσιμο του έτους) πρέπει να ισχύουν από 31.12 αλλά που για πρακτικούς λόγους δεν μπορούν να εκδοθούν πριν (η εταιρεία κούριερ θα κόψει τιμολόγιο στις 31.12 σε άλλη πόλη, πότε θα φτάσει, πότε θα υπογραφούν τα χαρτιά για την ανάρτηση κλπ) θα ισχύουν από την έκδοσή τους και όχι την ανάρτησή τους, που για τους ίδιους πρακτικούς λόγους μπορεί να γίνει πέντε μέρες μετά όπως λες κι εσύ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

Τα τιμολόγια στο κλείσιμο της χρήσης παλιά εκδίδονταν μέχρι και 20/1 με ημερομηνία 31/12, αλλά μετά τον ν. 4308/2014 για τα ΕΛΠ μπορούν να εκδίδονται μέχρι και 15/1 και να αφορούν την προηγούμενη χρήση. http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/id/20153


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Ε παιδιά δεν ξέρω, ούτε εγώ έχω τις πρακτικές γνώσεις, εμπιστεύομαι όμως το λογιστή μας, τι να πω. Θα ξαναπώ μόνο ότι *η υποχρέωση ανάρτησης δεν καταργείται* οπότε όπως και νά 'χει εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ τον θόρυβο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση υπερβολικό και στην χειρότερη αδικαιολόγητο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Για αποστολή κούριερ στις 30.12 (ή μια δυο μέρες νωρίτερα) τι αλλάζει, τότε; Δεν θα μετατοπίσει αυτή η ρύθμιση τις εκδόσεις τιμολογίων στις 31.12;

Τεσπα, οι λογιστές τα ξέρουν καλύτερα. Ας μείνουμε προς το παρόν εκεί (ότι κατά τα λογιστήρια ήταν μια πρακτικά απαραίτητη απόφαση) και βλέπουμε.

Εδιτ: Α, είδα τώρα και του Ζάζουλα. Δεν ξέρω αν αλλάζει κάτι στην ως τώρα συζήτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Και για να κλείσει και το θέμα της _Διαύγειας_, ας δούμε και πώς ξεκίνησε (πηγή) και ποιος σήκωσε πρώτος τους τόνους:

«Ξηλώνουν τον πρώτο πόντο από το "πουλόβερ" της Διαύγειας... Ανοίγουν το ασκό του Αιόλου» προειδοποίησε ο πρόεδρος του ΔΣ της Εταιρείας Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού / Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα, Διομήδης Σπινέλλης, με αφορμή τροπολογία της κυβέρνησης που φαίνεται να αλλάζει το καθεστώς στην υποχρέωση δημοσιοποίησης των δαπανών του Δημοσίου.

«Η κυβέρνηση δημιουργεί ένα εξαιρετικά αρνητικό προηγούμενο που υπονομεύει τη σημασία και λειτουργία της Διαύγειας ως κεντρικού εργαλείου για τη διασφάλιση της διαφάνειας στη λειτουργία της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, ιδίως στο ευαίσθητο θέμα των δημοσίων δαπανών» τόνισε μιλώντας στον ΣΚΑΪ ο πρώην Γενικός Γραμματέας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων.

Οι πηγές της κυβέρνησης έκαναν λόγο τη Δευτέρα για προβοκάτσια, διευκρινίζοντας ότι «με την τροπολογία που κατέθεσαν τέσσερις υπουργοί, προβλέπεται ότι συγκεκριμένες πράξεις που εκδίδονται την 31.12. κάθε χρόνου, ισχύουν από τότε που εκδίδονται και όχι από το χρόνο που δημοσιεύονται» και υπογραμμίζουν ότι «αυτό δεν αναιρεί καμία υποχρέωση δημοσίευσης των πράξεων αυτών!». «Έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές την απόφαση... Το αργότερα ξέρουμε σημαίνει στην Ελλάδα» σχολίασε με νόημα ο Διομήδης Σπινέλλης.

«Πρόκειται για τον πρώτο πόντο που ξηλώνει το πουλόβερ, για παραθυράκια που ανοίγουν για να σταματήσουμε να ξέρουμε πώς ξοδεύονται χρήματα... Θέλουμε να ενισχυθεί η Διαύγεια, αντί να περιορίζεται με εξαιρέσεις. Η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης ανοίγει τον ασκό του Αίολου. Πρέπει όλες οι δαπάνες του κράτους, oι δημόσιες συμβάσεις, οι αποφάσεις και τα βιογραφικά όλων των στελεχών να εμφανίζονται στη Διαύγεια» υπογράμμισε ο κ. Σπινέλλης.

Άρα, το επίμαχο θέμα είναι τελικά αν παραμένουν οι προθεσμίες ανάρτησης ή έχουν αντικατασταθεί από κάτι αόριστο, όπως δείχνει να φοβάται ο Σπινέλλης. Θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε να δούμε τον αρχικό νόμο, την τροπολογία και πιθανές εξαιρέσεις που ίσως έχουν εισαχθεί άλλη φορά στον νόμο --κάτι που δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να το κάνω και απλώς θα περιμένω να δείξει ο χρόνος ποιος είχε δίκιο.


----------

